# Cure Time



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

I know this has been talked about numerous times, BUT I have 3 batches done on the 19th and 21 over my ac vents in the bathrooms since they were cut...do you think they can be wrapped up in 2.3 weeks? Probably not hugh...wishful thinking I guess...has anyone ever tried to speed cure this way before. It has a ton of GM in it, lot a little...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

3 weeks is my minimum and I soap at 33% but I'd rather go 4. I have one that I will wrap at 2 and it's soaped at 40%, but I only do that if I'm out and have people asking for it.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have any problem wrapping at 2 weeks, I did 3 weeks this whole time and then wrote a date wrong on my cure racks. Wrapped a whole week at 2 weeks and couldn't figure out why I had so much soap to put away *half is wrapped and put away the other half is put away unwrapped*. No difference in the 2 and 3 week cured soap. Now closer than 2 weeks it will ruin the business cards I put on the soap in the wrapper. Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Will it help to put a fan on the soap to accelerate curing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

I also wrap in 2 to 3 weeks, but not before.. like Vicki says it makes the business cards soggy and they look awful.. Yes Tim you can put a fan on it.. I have a small room to put my soap in and put a dehumifier in there.. it works great... If I really need it fast I will do a steep steep water discount, but only if I know the fragrance well... and know it behaves..


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I do the same thin Barbara. I take a steep water discount on the FO's I know behave and put on racks in a small unused bathroom with a dehumidifer.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

How much quicker will soap cure when a fan is used? Will it cut the cure time in half?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Not for me Tim, a fan doesn't wick out moisture, running an AC if the room is small enough works. A dehumidifier, I can wrap in a week. Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I tried a fan on some of my soap. Some of it lost its scent - like the vanilla and Irish tweed. A few Irish Tweed bars that I didn't put a fan on still have some scent - but the rest lost it savor. The lavender essential oil and the honey and oatmeal held well. I got my fragrances from Rusticescentuals. 

I guess the soaps that lost their fragrance can be rebatched and scent added.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Use a bar Tim, sometimes it's just the outside of the bars that have lost their scent from a long cure etc. Natures Garden's Green Irish Tweed is better than rustic essentials and cheaper, they give you a cut in price of $1 a pound when you buy 5 pounds of any scents. It's such a strong scent. Now vanilla's they are harder in soap...I prefer the Warm Vanilla Sugar scents whenever a hard to scent (coconut etc) is used with a spice it makes it deeper and warmer and the scent sticks. But a true vanilla, playdough to my nose  V


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Vicki,
What's the recommended amount for the Walmart recipe?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

5 ounces so one pound makes 3 batches of soap plus lotion/aftershave (just thin your lotion out a little with aloe vera juice, found in the walmart pharmacy). But that is super strong. My guy following balks if it isn't at maximum scent.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I will attest to NG Green Irish Tweed being very strong...a little too strong for my tastes, but I don't use it  

I have wrapped soaps at 5 days as long as they are dry and hard. I use a fan on all of my soaps. Yes, they will lose scent on the outside, but put them in a box or wrap them...it is just as strong as before. 

I am wrapping a lot of soaps now in glassine bags with a paper band and label. It's all on the outside. I punch a hold in the end with a mini-punch so it can breath and people can smell it. Looks cute, doesn't shrink with curing, and can breath...I can't do that with shrink bags with the labels inside the plastic.


----------

